# Insulating Coating..72R-Value!! TG Solutions TGS-9044-IC Insulation Coating



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2016)

Does anybody have any info on this miracle coating? It has a R-value of [email protected] Mils.!!

Supposedly has been on exteriors for 55 years in Texas and still going great.



Any info would be appreciated.


Cost is around $1.35 a square foot.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2016)

I also found another coating claiming the exact same thing...only a different name.
FGI-4440...smells fishy to me....


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Does anybody have any info on this miracle coating? It has a R-value of [email protected] Mils.!!
> 
> Supposedly has been on exteriors for 55 years in Texas and still going great.
> 
> ...



Pulled from their data sheet: "At a coating thickness of 10-mil (0.01-inches or 0.25-mm) the K-value(Thermal Conductivity) is 0.002WmK or an equivalent R-value of 30."


Math doesn't check out. the equivalent R-Value to K-value of 0.002 = 5



vaccum insulated panels are around R-Value of 50 for reference.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2016)

got this from designing buildings wiki dot com..

The thermal resistance of a specific thickness of a material (its R-value) can be calculated by dividing the thickness of the material (in metres) by its k-value. R-values are therefore expressed in m2K/W (or ft2·°F·hr/Btu in the USA). The overall R-value of a multi-layered element can be calculated by adding the R-values of its component materials. 

If so..... .01 inch equals 0.000254meters.

.000254 divide by 0.002 equals .127 R-value. What am i doing wrong? how are you getting 5?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> got this from designing buildings wiki dot com..
> 
> The thermal resistance of a specific thickness of a material (its R-value) can be calculated by dividing the thickness of the material (in metres) by its k-value. R-values are therefore expressed in m2K/W (or ft2·°F·hr/Btu in the USA). The overall R-value of a multi-layered element can be calculated by adding the R-values of its component materials.
> 
> ...



im confused by the difference in usa and british r -values...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2016)

another equation to get r-value from k-value is listes on tprl dot com.


We typically do not report R factor values in the reports that are issued. To calculate a R value from a thermal conductivity value you would need to do the following.

Lets say you have a thin layer (.010 inch) of insulated paint that has a thermal conductivity value of .006 W/cm*K. In order to calculate a R insulation value you will need to convert to BTU units so you would multiple the 0.006 W/cm*K value by 693.81 to convert it to BTU inch /(hr ft2 F) which gives you 4.1628 BTU inch /( hr ft2 F).

You would then take the reciprocal of the result because the thermal resistance is the reciprocal of thermal conductance. The equation would be 1.0 / 4.1628 BTU inch /(hr ft2 F) to get a value of .240 which you would then multiply by the thickness of material being used, in this case 0.010 inches, to get an R insulation value of .0024 thermal resistance. A ONE INCH thick layer of this material would have a R insulation value of 0.24 thermal resistance. A TEN INCH thick layer of this material would have a R insulation value of 2.40 thermal resistance. This is very different from the 15.0+ R insulation values common for a foam block or insulation batting.

Using this equation and the k-value provided by this coatings data sheet...which is .0139 btu blah blah blah....

I arrive at .71 r-value. Whose wrong...whose lying?

The TG Solutions website says to calculate r-value by R = 1/kvalue @ the measured thickness. ...that equation gets you 71.9.

When I did that math I contacted them and said..your coating has a 72 r-value..not a 30 like you were saying! He replied..we know...nobody believes us tho...that's why we picked 30 and said..DO THE MATH.

Isnt this kind of deceptive marketing against the FTC rules regarding R-values?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> another equation to get r-value from k-value is listes on tprl dot com.
> 
> 
> We typically do not report R factor values in the reports that are issued. To calculate a R value from a thermal conductivity value you would need to do the following.
> ...



You are correct. I did not convert units first. R and K value are intrinsically related by the thickness of the material but they are not the reciprocal of each other.


Here is what I have:
10mils = 2.54*10^-4 m
R=(2.54×10^-4 m) / (0.002Watts/K*m^2)
R=0.127


72 R value doesn't make sense when vacuum sealed panel is ~50


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

You would get that R-value if the building was coated and had not other way thermal heat could enter the building. But, homes have windows, doors, roofs to let in thermal heat.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2016)

Well we are in the process of building a 200x200 foot precast building.precast insulated walls..precast t-panel roof...these guys told me in order for it to work I should coat the inside AND the outside of the building. Well since we would only do the roof.. and because the t-panels have the additional square footage on the inside..it would cost us 162,000 dollars to coat the inside and outside of roof with 10mils of this stuff.


I also have quotes on 3 lb roofing foam, polyurea, and a high solids moisture cured silicone. If we apply it ourselves..material costs are at 2.16 a sq foot...a total of 86400 dollars. Don't you think 1.5 inches of 3lb foam...25mils of polyurea under 25 mils of silicone would be a much better roof system then this miracle epoxy ceramic coating? At half the cost?


----------

